# W.A.Sheaffer lever fill



## MikeinSC (Jul 17, 2014)

I was in an antique store today and happened across a black Sheaffer lever fill fp and pencil set. The nib is a two toned Feathertouch No. 5. Both clips have Sheaffer's on the clips without the white dots.

I'm trying to find information on it. It's difficult to tell exactly what I have without pictures, I know. But thanks to Sprint and its woeful network, thinks are a bit too slow to do pics at the moment. 

It has been well used judging by the marks in the plastic body and it sounds like the sac may have dry rotted inside. The lever works great with good tension. 

Any ideas before I can upload pics?


----------



## Holz Mechaniker (Jul 17, 2014)

The sac can be replaced.  

Contact Brian at www.andersonpens.net
You can either pick his brain from his blogs. or send it in to him for repair.


----------



## MikeinSC (Jul 17, 2014)




----------



## MikeinSC (Jul 17, 2014)




----------



## MikeinSC (Jul 17, 2014)




----------

